# Bratwurst Fattie



## badmoont2 (Jun 1, 2014)

I decided to try a Fattie using bratwurst meat for the ground meat. Filling is spiral cut zucchini,  Parmesan Romano  Asiago blend grated cheese. Used some Slap Ya Mama Hot for spice and Wright thick cut bacon.













Ingredients.jpg



__ badmoont2
__ Jun 1, 2014






I removed the brats from their casings and assembled the Fattie using the standard techniques.













Assembly.jpg



__ badmoont2
__ Jun 1, 2014






Also made up some ABT's, using more grated cheese for the filling, and put them on my WSM at 250, using cherry as my smoke wood.













FattyOn.jpg



__ badmoont2
__ Jun 1, 2014






ABT's were done in an hour and 45 min. I left the Fattie on for an additional half hour to add more smoke and crisp the bacon a bit more.













FattyOff.jpg



__ badmoont2
__ Jun 1, 2014


















Sliced.jpg



__ badmoont2
__ Jun 1, 2014






The zucchini and grated cheese melted together to form a creamy filling that balanced the spiciness of the rest of the Fattie nicely. The bratwurst meat worked very well and added a different flavor profile. I'll do this one again! Thanks for looking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 1, 2014)

Tasty looking meal!


----------



## disco (Jun 1, 2014)

I love this site for new ideas. Thanks for giving me another to try.








Disco


----------



## badmoont2 (Jun 1, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking meal!


Thanks Case!


Disco said:


> I love this site for new ideas. Thanks for giving me another to try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learned about the spiralizer here from Leah-Elisheva, thanks Leah. I wanted to smoke something but didn't feel like driving to town so I used what I had. When a man's gotta smoke a mans gotta smoke


----------



## featherbone (Jun 3, 2014)

Great job and ready to try this sometime!  Thanks for posting!

FB Rick


----------



## iashane (Jun 10, 2014)

That looks amazing.  Nice job.  

Newbie question, what are the ABTs?


----------



## yotzee (Jun 10, 2014)

Bratty Fattie!!   Excellent idea!!


----------



## yotzee (Jun 10, 2014)

IAShane said:


> That looks amazing. Nice job.
> 
> Newbie question, what are the ABTs?


Atomic Buffalo Turds - A cored out jalapeno pepper stuffed with filling of choice (usually cheese of some sort) and wrapped with bacon


----------



## badmoont2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yotzee said:


> Bratty Fattie!!   Excellent idea!!


Love that name!


Yotzee said:


> Atomic Buffalo Turds - A cored out jalapeno pepper stuffed with filling of choice (usually cheese of some sort) and wrapped with bacon


I like to load up my smoker when I build a fire. ABT's are perfect for filling up the nooks and crannies around the main course, and like a lot of things they are at their best hot right off the smoker. If you don't like hot they can be made with little colored sweet peppers. Since they cook relatively quickly they are a perfect pit masters snack while waiting for the main course to finish.


----------



## yotzee (Jun 10, 2014)

BadMoonT2 said:


> Love that name!
> 
> I like to load up my smoker when I build a fire. ABT's are perfect for filling up the nooks and crannies around the main course, and like a lot of things they are at their best hot right off the smoker. If you don't like hot they can be made with little colored sweet peppers. Since they cook relatively quickly they are a perfect pit masters snack while waiting for the main course to finish.


Have you tried pork shots yet?  Here's some I did last month.   They were a hit!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/162389/mothers-day-porkapalooza-pulled-pork-pork-shots-and-abts


----------



## badmoont2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yotzee said:


> Have you tried pork shots yet?  Here's some I did last month.   They were a hit!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/162389/mothers-day-porkapalooza-pulled-pork-pork-shots-and-abts


Love the color on your ABT's and pork shots, I'll bet they tasted as good as they looked! I did about 1/2 pork shots 1/2 ABT's at work one day when we had a crawfish boil. As you say they were a big hit. No jalapeno on my shots but a little Parmesan and a  piece of cheddar like yours, that way the folks who don't like hot had something to eat.


----------



## iashane (Jun 10, 2014)

Yotzee said:


> Atomic Buffalo Turds - A cored out jalapeno pepper stuffed with filling of choice (usually cheese of some sort) and wrapped with bacon



Ah I see...  never heard them called that before.  To me that's grilled poppers, but I like abts better.


----------

